# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  15$ to easier WILD's!!!

## JollyRoger

Okay first off I'm posting this here because I want more people to have a chance to read this than just the people who check the WILD sub-forum.

Now I realize that for many people achieving a WILD can be a royal pain in the ace. For years I have been using an audio CD which contains binaural audio tracks to help prepare the minds entry in to a WILD and the best part is that it works, it really does! The CD can be found at www.brainwave-entrainment.com, and will only cost you $14.99. The disc is called Brainwave Mind Voyages SERIES 1: The Lucid Dreaming Version Trance Induction... Essentially it is much like a guide for the mind, to keep you aware while entering sleep as well as altering & tweaking your brainwaves in order to help achieve this as well as greatly increasing the vividness of your lucid experience once it has been attained...  Now I will have it known that isn't guaranteeing you have a WILD the first time or every time for that matter and it will take some diligent practice but if you keep at it consistently you will have a wild with very little effort just listening to what is said on the recordings and it will help train you at becoming better at doing so on your own. I have also found the more I  have used this CD the more I am able to WILD, and the easier it becomes to do so with or without the CD. 

This CD was a precious gem I uncovered a few years ago. I have made mention of it here before but I'm unsure everyone here really understood how powerful it really was so I am back again to tell the newest batch of dreamers about it and any struggling veterans who may have missed it before!

If anyone has any questions about this or just wants help utilizing a copy they may have, feel free to ask as I am more than willing to help. Good luck with your WILD's everyone and Happy Dreaming!

----------


## ninja9578

We have similar and equally effective audio tracks on DV for free.

----------


## Dream scaper

> We have similar and equally effective audio tracks on DV for free.



How do you know they are equally effective?  :tongue2:

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Or you could buy a pink floyd album  :smiley:

----------


## Falsn

Lol. I'm not paying for that.

----------


## JollyRoger

And where might these be found ninja?

----------


## slayer

Search around in here.

----------


## JollyRoger

Has anyone actually compared the differences to see if these truly are equally effective???

----------


## Reality

Just purchased the downloadable version. This is very interesting, going to try this out tonight.

----------


## JollyRoger

Make sure you follow along to the best of your ability, I cannot promise it will happen on the first night but this CD is effective

----------


## ninja9578

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=55276

----------


## JollyRoger

Upon listening to one of your audio tracks it really seems like it isn't anything like what I am talking about here. these aren't to be used before bed. but rather while you sleep, this guy actually guides you through the whole process to help keep your awareness! 

Have you actually checked out the audio tracks that I speak of?

----------


## bushi

could you give a brief explanation of how we use each track?

----------


## JShaffer

> Or you could buy a pink floyd album



Pink Floyd FTW!

----------


## Reality

This worked very well! Listening to it this afternoon resulted in a successful NILD. Great find and thanks for sharing. Hopefully I have success again tonight. I find the affirmations in track 8 are very helpful for NILD.

----------


## bushi

wtf is nild?

----------


## JollyRoger

use "wave of relaxation" and "trance induction" to help induce a WILD!!!

----------


## metcalfracing

Soliciting should not be allowed... Reading through this guys responses I get the distinct impression that he's just marketing. Dreamviews has files like that for free...

----------


## bushi

not to worry. Theyre available for free

----------


## metcalfracing

> not to worry. Theyre available for free



he said its 15$

----------


## bushi

$15 is for suckers.

----------


## JollyRoger

I bought them years ago, I mention them here because how well they have worked for me. I'm not trying to market them but I'm also not trying to support people pirating them either... but hey, f*ck it, they're available on thepiratebay.org... So there now I'm not spamming, I told you where to steal them for free... Jeez you people! either way, the files this site has aren't like what I mention here.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> wtf is nild?



Either Nap-Induced-Lucid-Dream or Nightmare-Induced-Lucid-Dream. Either way it's an unofficial method, and is probably a DILD.

----------


## JollyRoger

What the hell is an "unofficial" method... What makes any method official?

----------


## JollyRoger

> could you give a brief explanation of how we use each track?




The first few tracks are for explanation of the CD What you'll want to do is start off with Wave of relaxation and just follow along into Trance induction.

Usually by the time I get half way through trance induction I'm already in a WILD

----------


## slayer

> What the hell is an "unofficial" method... What makes any method official?



I would say an unofficial method is something that hasn't been proven to work.

Snowy said it's probably just a DILD, so there's no point in giving a name to one technique that's the same as another.

----------


## pepolshet

NO~ *Opssy dupsy*  ::D: 

Pas: lucid

----------


## slayer

> NO~ *Opssy dupsy* 
> 
> Pas: lucid



And what is this?

----------


## deXtrous

> NO~ *Opssy dupsy* 
> 
> Pas: lucid



And what is this?[/QUOTE]

It USED TO be a link to the track in the OP's post.  :wink2:  I'm gonna try this thing out.

----------


## JollyRoger

What I'm talking about isn't just one track. It's an entire CD

----------


## Enlightenment

> Upon listening to one of your audio tracks it really seems like it isn't anything like what I am talking about here. these aren't to be used before bed. but rather while you sleep, this guy actually guides you through the whole process to help keep your awareness! 
> 
> Have you actually checked out the audio tracks that I speak of?



It's not a competition  :wink2:  
I've spent most of today going through the free downloadable files available via links here at DV and you will find ones very similar to this but only free  :boogie:  Seriously, why pay when you can get them here? I don't understand!

Saying that, if it works for you, it works  :smiley:

----------


## JollyRoger

Because as I've said numerous times. the tracks I speak of are not like what you have here! I never said this was a competition, I'm just telling everyone about it because it works and it works well... Some people may just want to try these out

----------


## Lionsroar

I remmeber trying one of these ages ago.. is it the one with the guy talking? cause I could never get to sleep with the voice..

----------


## hisnameistyler

> What the hell is an "unofficial" method... What makes any method official?



The official methods are those like "WILD" "DILD" "DEILD". The ones that are "unofficial" are basically like subcategories of each official a "NILD" is basically the same thing as a "DILD", just more specifically named to restrict it to a specific time in which the method is performed.

----------


## no-Name

> The official methods are those like "WILD" "DILD" "DEILD". The ones that are "unofficial" are basically like subcategories of each official a "NILD" is basically the same thing as a "DILD", just more specifically named to restrict it to a specific time in which the method is performed.



DEILD is a subtype of WILD. 
NILD (nightmare induced lucid dream) would just be a DILD with a twist, reality checking your nightmares.

The only way I would define it as "official", is if it's in the DV tutorial database.

----------


## bushi

I was going to use this last night but I had a quick listen and this guys voice is murmered and I can't understand what he's even saying.

Sounds like, "Mehmehmehmehmehmehmehmehmehhhh".

----------


## Kyleray34

When do you start this tape? when ur going to sleep at night? or when you wake up in the middle of the night?

----------


## oniman7

> I was going to use this last night but I had a quick listen and this guys voice is murmered and I can't understand what he's even saying.
> 
> Sounds like, "Mehmehmehmehmehmehmehmehmehhhh".



I think that's the point. You're not supposed to consciously understand the words, but your subconscious is supposed to hear them.

----------


## oniman7

I tried something similar to this once. I tried a song called Silent Lucidity by Queensryche, and tried to let it loop through the whole night. Even on the lowest setting on my I-Pod, I couldn't get to sleep.

----------


## bushi

Because it was too loud, or too annoying?

----------


## JollyRoger

You need to listen to "Wave of relaxation" and make sure it's loud enough to follow... for that track you are supposed to understand him as he he guides you into a  trance induced lucid dream... Which is a WILD

----------


## oniman7

> Because it was too loud, or too annoying?



I assume you're talking about the song I was playing. It wasn't really either, but it was hard to fall asleep because I was focused on it. It's odd, because I can usually fall asleep to much heavier music on a much higher volume. I tried the subliminal lucid 3.0. It is actually great for relaxation, but I listened to it for an hour. I was right on the brink of sleep, but I couldn't actually get there. I did feel several vibrations though, which are usually associated with WILD or SP ( I forget which ). it was unsettling the first couple of times, and then it startled me every time after that. It seemed to be associated with noise for some reason. Whenever the bell rang in the song, I would feel a vibration start at my head and go to my toes. The  louder the noise, the more intense it was. I have no doubt it would have progressed into a WILD, or SP at the least, but I couldn't lose that much sleep. I don't get enough as it is, and I had already lost an extra hour, I'll have to try it this weekend. I'll let you know how it goes. I highly recommend it for a slow transition into SP. It's not so much anything that's in the music, but the attention you pay to it. I was intently listening for the words in the background, and listening to the music, focusing on trying to get a lucid. I think it was this combination of my focus that let me go into Sleep Paralysis. I'm pretty sure it's what's known as the Focus Attention Technique, or FAT. If I made any mistakes please correct me so I can figure out what I'm talking about. Sorry for the wall of text.

----------

